# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  DIY biến tần R1-2015

## nhatson

tài liệu về điều khiển động cơ ngày càng nhieu và chi tiết từ aplication note cho đến libary
linh kiện điện tử phục vụ cho việc điều khiển động cơ giá cũng hạ
sự kích thích của cái biến tần build in nhỏ gọn này




http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spra284a/spra284a.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabq8/spr...-EN-Everything
http://documentation.renesas.com/doc...0100_motor.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...r%2000984a.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...l%2000908a.pdf
http://notes-application.abcelectron...2/22-18790.pdf

em thử trước với dkhien VF bằngSTM8 sau đó chiến thử với TMS320f28035 xem sao
stm8
http://www.st.com/st-web-ui/static/a...CD00236877.pdf
http://www.st.com/web/en/catalog/too...S1673/PF223378
tms320f28035
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabq8/sprabq8.pdf
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabp9/sprabp9.pdf

mục tiêu là sau 1 vài CHỤC tháng cháy nổ, sẽ làm được con biến tần chay spindle HF , hoặc chạy closed loop cho spindle fanuc/mitsu

----------

conga, duonghoang, hungdn, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Nam CNC

em đang chờ đợi tin vui của bác , chứ chạy spindle từ trước tới giờ chưa tối ưu... chưa khai thác hết moment của nó.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bên phần cứng em hơi bị kém, bác có thể mô tả cho em phần cứng tối thiểu để có thể demo được ko bác  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

qua được vòng gởi xe




cảm mơn cụ GAMO đã tài trợ stm8

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, conga, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> --- Bên phần cứng em hơi bị kém, bác có thể mô tả cho em phần cứng tối thiểu để có thể demo được ko bác .


cầu 3 phase + điện trở shunt để đo dòng + protect quá dòng





ví dụ như tài liệu của microchip, sỏurce code, harward có hết ah
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/01162A.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...l%2000908a.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...tes/00843a.pdf
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...r%2000984a.pdf
http://www.dii.unipd.it/~bolognani/d...431_00900a.pdf

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

to duonghoang, tận dụng cái này của cụ được nà


http://www.atmel.com/Images/doc7546.pdf

----------

duonghoang, Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## conga

Cho em hỏi bác Nhatson PCB bác đặt ở đâu mà chất lượng đẹp vậy? Cơ quan em thi thoảng cũng đặt số lượng nhiều mà chất lượng em thấy ko được bằng của bác, 1 vài mạch tét thì em tự làm.

----------


## nhatson

em làm sao kim 
http://saokim.vn/

b.r

----------

conga

----------


## ít nói

đoán là ko thành công nhưng em cứ xin cái gạch ngồi hóng .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## conga

> đoán là ko thành công nhưng em cứ xin cái gạch ngồi hóng .


Em đưa ghế cho mà ngồi hóng, thấy bảo bác mất niềm tin vào cuộc sống nên giờ cứ đoán già đoán non mục đích chủ yếu sờ pam làm ng khác hụt chí. ha ha, e thấy cuộc đời vẫn đẹp và em thấy khả quan ý chứ. oxilo hình sin chuẩn quá còn giề. ha ha!

----------


## duonghoang

--- Bác Nhatson điều xung pwm kiểu này ấy hả? Nếu như vậy sao ra sin chuẩn được nhỉ ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Cụ it nói bị em nào lừa tềnh rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

ít nói

----------


## nhatson

> --- Bác Nhatson điều xung pwm kiểu này ấy hả? Nếu như vậy sao ra sin chuẩn được nhỉ ?


báo cáo nó là DÒNG ko phải áp đâu ah

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

to cụ GAMO, tài liệu về xác định vị trí rotor động cơ PMSM ko cần hall sensor
http://cache.freescale.com/files/mic...n&fileExt=.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thanks cụ nhiều nhe!!! Em tự kỷ cả 2 ngày nay mà ko ra....

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Cướp mẫu của em xin bảng quyền chưa anh, hì hì
Mong sao nó là sản phẩm biến tần thương mại mang tên nhatson, lúc đó thì ko còn phải lo lắng biến tần bị hỏng nữa vì anh ấy có chế độ hậu mãi cực tốt  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Hai cụ Nháton & Gamo đi đêm với nhau nhé.. bí mật trao đổi tư liệu nghiên cứu đến khi có chút thành tựu mới khoe nha. Vụ này mai mốt phải phạt.. phạt mới được...

Vụ HF VFD em nghĩ khã thi thôi, vì về lý thuyết nó không quá cao siêu, giờ lại được hỗ trợ quá tốt từ nhà sản xuất chíp nên việc tiếp cận càng đơn giản hơn. Trong đó chắc khó nhất vẫn là khâu công suất, chịu dòng lớn, làm việc ở điện áp & tần số cao. Phần lớn mấy con motor HF chạy với dòng rất lớn mà điện áp khá thấp. Em nghĩ mấy thằng làm công nghiệp không ai dại mà dùng áp thấp dòng cao cả.. vì khi đó tổn hao lớn, sản xuất khó. Lý do lý trấu  :Wink:  lộn lý giải cho vấn đề này em nghĩ nằm ở bộ VFD. Giới hạn ở điện áp làm việc của linh kiện.. dòng cao thì dễ tìm nhưng áp cao thì lại khó & đắt.

Vụ VFD này thì ngoài khã năng chém gió của CKD nên CKD cũng chỉ ngồi hóng mà thôi. Xin tài trợ cho 2 nhà nghiên cứu 2 thùng coca để có sức mà thức đêm nhé  :Smile:

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

về lí thuyết dkhien FOC ngon hơn VF, nhưng tới hiện tại, em vẫn thấy hãng ghi spec theo VF nên mình cứ đu theo VF, hàng DIY mình có thể ngồi nhập cái đặc tuyến VF cho phù hợp từng con SPINDLE
spindle hãng thì thường có spec
loại thay dao manual






thay dao tự động có khác, công suất danh định lớn <> đạt công suất ra/ tốc độ được dải rộng





loại 4p cũng bị như step, chạy nhanh mất công suất  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Em đưa ghế cho mà ngồi hóng, thấy bảo bác mất niềm tin vào cuộc sống nên giờ cứ đoán già đoán non mục đích chủ yếu sờ pam làm ng khác hụt chí. ha ha, e thấy cuộc đời vẫn đẹp và em thấy khả quan ý chứ. oxilo hình sin chuẩn quá còn giề. ha ha!


xin cụ cái thanks cho em lên tinh thần cái coi. em mà chăm ol giờ này em lên top 1 rồi . gỡ lun cụ nhatson xuống vị trí số 2

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ it nói bị em nào lừa tềnh rồi


đâu à . mai mốt em lại túc tắc làm con 6060 nhôm .

----------


## nhatson

> xin cụ cái thanks cho em lên tinh thần cái coi. em mà chăm ol giờ này em lên top 1 rồi . gỡ lun cụ nhatson xuống vị trí số 2


cham online di cụ  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

biến tần VF 25 năm tuổi, định lấy phần công suất để test

----------


## nhatson

qua được bài test 150V 200hz, xem ra làm phần cứng khá hoàn chỉnh mới test toàn diện được

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## nhatson

layout bản alpha thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

interligent powermodule của míthubishi, dạo này giá cũng thật cạnh tranh 15usd cho 15A, 25usd cho 30A, vị chi là 1usd cho 1 A
http://www.pwrx.com/Product/PSS15S92F6-AG


http://www.pwrx.com/Product/PSS30S71F6

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

vẫn lăn tăn phần công suất, chưa biết nên dùng tích hợp hay ,igbt hay la mosfet , đành đi luyện tài liệu 
http://www.irf.com/technical-info/wh...oosewisely.pdf
https://elearning.renesas.com/plugin...orcedownload=1

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> vẫn lăn tăn phần công suất, chưa biết nên dùng tích hợp hay ,igbt hay la mosfet , đành đi luyện tài liệu 
> http://www.irf.com/technical-info/wh...oosewisely.pdf
> https://elearning.renesas.com/plugin...orcedownload=1


Học ..học nữa, học mãi cho đến khi......die!

----------


## Ga con

Khoảng năm 2007 bọn em làm biến tần dùng con này:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...91427555,d.dGY

Đề tài biến tần giá rẻ của thầy Dũng phó khoa DDT BKHCM cũng dùng con này do mấy thằng bạn em làm từ 2006-2007.
Ưu điểm là tích hợp sẵn phần kích rồi. Ngay cả cái nguồn buck dùng TOP nó cũng hướng dẫn luôn (do đó mass của điều khiển cũng là mass nóng luôn, sờ vào giật ráng chịu  :Wink: )

Lúc đó hàng tài trợ từ Korea. Bị cháy vài con, hết nhờ mua với giá ~90USD.

Với giá đó thì chịu chết. Khi đó cái biến tần cũ ngoài chợ (hàng Japan) 1Hp có giá ~ 7-800k, nếu quen có thể thấp hơn.

Còn AC servo driver thì em có phụ ông anh làm luận văn tốt nghiệp năm 2006 làm cái này (dạng brushless control, không làm dạng sine PWM). Định áp dụng làm robocon cho vui nhưng tìm hàng 2nd ngoài chợ toàn encoder nối tiếp hoặc loại không đủ tín hiệu (hàng Yas sigma I lúc đó rất dễ kiếm, nhưng con này detect phase bằng back EMI nên enc không có tín hiệu phase).

Vào khoảng năm 2011 em được vài bác liên hệ, bảo có nguồn cung cấp motor vô biên luôn, muốn loại nào có loại đó. Nhưng lúc này lửa DIY đã nguội + em phải đi công tác nước ngoài nên dừng luôn. 

Tương lai mù mịt, nên chấm dứt hết luôn. 

Giờ chip phát triển mạnh rồi, mấy con công suất bán dẫn tích hợp kia giá hạ nhiều, có vẻ tương lai tươi sáng hơn. Với ứng dụng nhỏ nhỏ thì em recomm dùng con này. Với loại >30A thì nên dùng IGBT loại tích hợp.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> vẫn lăn tăn phần công suất, chưa biết nên dùng tích hợp hay ,igbt hay la mosfet , đành đi luyện tài liệu 
> http://www.irf.com/technical-info/wh...oosewisely.pdf
> https://elearning.renesas.com/plugin...orcedownload=1


Theo kinh nghiệm cháy nổ của em:
  - Power BJT cháy khá kinh, khói nhiều nhưng ít nổ.
  - MosFET cháy âm thầm (chết lúc nào không biết), cũng có nổ nhưng ít, khi nổ chỉ bay 1 vài mảnh nhỏ .
  - IGBT cháy nổ khá kinh. Có lần bọn em có 1 cái tủ điện bị nổ tròn vo luôn (tôn dày 2mm).
  - SCR ít cháy, đa số nổ, mà nổ thì mảnh bay tứ tung (chỉ tìm được cái đế).

Bác xem để cẩn thận, mang kính khi làm nhé  :Wink: .
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

về việc cháy nổ em cũng có chút chuẩn bị 


sau dự án này, hi vọng là sẽ còn đủ ốc để gắn lại mí cái biến tần

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

sau khi ngâm cứu em tạm chốt tình hình về công suất
IGBT loại dân dụng giá khá hợp lí có điều chỉ có thể khai thác <50% 
tăng chi phí thêm 20%+ công sức thử mạch lái + dùng igbt rời > có thể hoạt động ở dkiện yêu cầu cao về quá tải cũng như dòng tải cao liên tục

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

khảo sát thị trường IGBT
Top 10 IGBT Modules manufacturers

Semikron
Founded in 1951, German-based SEMIKRON is a family enterprise that employs 3000 people worldwide. SEMIKRON is the market leader in the field of diode/thyristor modules, enjoying a 37% share of the worldwide market. 

IXYS
IXYS is a world leading manufacturer of IGBT modules & dicretes, MOSFET modules & discretes, Thyristor modules & discretes, Diode modules & discretes, SSR (Solid state relays) & ASICS. IXYS supports more than 2000 customers worldwide in industrial, telecom, medical, and transportation & consumer sectors.

Infineon
Infineon's  leading  edge  high  power  semiconductors  including IGBT modules are  designed to meet the highest demands of standardized and application specific industrial applications in the power range of  0.5 kW up to more than 1 mega watt, such as industrial drives, renewable energy systems, transportation, power supplies and medical equipment.

Mitsubishi
As an indispensable device for the application of inverters to all industrial equipment, the IGBT module has driven the trend towards high currents and high voltage for the last 20 years since it was developed and produced.

Fuji
Fuji began producing and marketing IGBT's in 1988 and has supplying then to the market ever since. Fuji succeeded in enhancing the characteristics of the first three IGBT generations, by using epitaxial wafers, optimizing the lifetime control techniques, and by applying fine patterning technology.

Sanken
SanRex Corporation was established in the USA in 1983. Diodes, Thyristors (SCRs), Triacs and IGBT Modules are highly reputed for excellent quality and performance, resulting from years of experience. 

Hitachi
IGBT applications are rapidly expanding. Since they make possible higher efficiency and quieter operation of equipment such as general-purpose inverters, uninterruptible power supplies, and welders, IGBTs are now used in many diverse application areas.Hitachi presents a new, expanded range of high-power IGBT modules suitable for a variety of applications.

Toshiba 
Toshiba is one of the leading manufacturers of IGBTs worldwide. The company's engineering expertise allows Toshiba to provide quality products and strong application engineering support.

ABB
ABB is a leader in power and automation technologies. It enables utility and industry customers to improve their performance.

IR
IR offers an extensive IGBT portfolio ranging from 300V to 1200V based on various technologies to achieve the highest performance for specific application requirements.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Khoảng năm 2007 bọn em làm biến tần dùng con này:
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j...91427555,d.dGY
> 
> Đề tài biến tần giá rẻ của thầy Dũng phó khoa DDT BKHCM cũng dùng con này do mấy thằng bạn em làm từ 2006-2007.
> Ưu điểm là tích hợp sẵn phần kích rồi. Ngay cả cái nguồn buck dùng TOP nó cũng hướng dẫn luôn (do đó mass của điều khiển cũng là mass nóng luôn, sờ vào giật ráng chịu )
> 
> Lúc đó hàng tài trợ từ Korea. Bị cháy vài con, hết nhờ mua với giá ~90USD.
> 
> Với giá đó thì chịu chết. Khi đó cái biến tần cũ ngoài chợ (hàng Japan) 1Hp có giá ~ 7-800k, nếu quen có thể thấp hơn.
> ...


tiếc là trường bach khoa thân với TI ko thân với freescale, ko thì lúc máu lửa cụ có cái aplication note, xác định vị trí ban đầu của rotor ko cần hall nữa, mất công home 1 chút thôi, nhưng giải quyết được vấn đề là encoder ko co hall UVW
http://cache.freescale.com/files/dsp...ote/AN1961.pdf


http://cache.freescale.com/files/dsp...ote/AN1961.pdf


PS cụ gamo, brushless có tiến triển dì chưa ah

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, chưa chưa... hôm trước thỉnh giáo cụ xong thì đoán 90% là chạy ổn nên ko cần thử nữa  :Cool: 

Đùa thôi, tại hôm trước test ac servo trong trượt hộp của IAI chạy ổn rồi, cứ canh góc mà điều chỉnh sine, chỉ thiếu vụ zero position là loạn cào cào. Nghe cụ nói là em đoán vụ zero em bị sai ở đâu rồi. Giờ em tính làm 1 board mới, gắn stm32f103c8t6 với đám công suất được tài trợ vào là xong  :Cool:  

Tuy nhiên em vẫn lăn tăn minimal circuit cho stm32f103c8t6 là gì nên nhát tay. Với lại chân bọn nó nhỏ quá, ko biết hàn sao đây >.< các trùm chỉ giáo với, huhu...

----------


## anhcos

Chả rành vụ điện đóm này lắm, nhưng cụ nhatson tham gia vụ này kiếm 1M$ đi:

https://www.littleboxchallenge.com/

----------


## ít nói

em vẫn hóng theo . có cụ nào làm cùng cụ nhatson cho xôm tụ .

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Chả rành vụ điện đóm này lắm, nhưng cụ nhatson tham gia vụ này kiếm 1M$ đi:
> 
> https://www.littleboxchallenge.com/


cái này hết hạn rồi mà ah

----------


## lekimhung

Bác ns làm thành công thì tham gia đấu thầu mấy công trình nhạc nước là đủ khoẻ rồi, mỗi cái vòi phun nước là 1 cái biến tần đoá. Mà máy bơm chắc cũng không khó bằng spindle đâu. Tương lai là bác bỏ túi tiền tỷ không đó nha.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Bác ns làm thành công thì tham gia đấu thầu mấy công trình nhạc nước là đủ khoẻ rồi, mỗi cái vòi phun nước là 1 cái biến tần đoá. Mà máy bơm chắc cũng không khó bằng spindle đâu. Tương lai là bác bỏ túi tiền tỷ không đó nha.


em mèo bé, thik bắt chuột con thôi ah
cơ bản là cần 5-6 cái cho mấy con CNC nhà em , chạy ổn rồi tính típ ah

----------


## nhatson

em tập làm hoạ sĩ, mí bộ môn nghệ thuật luôn là nỗi ám ảnh của em từ tấm bé  :Frown:

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## thuhanoi

Thế là bác Sơn quyết chọn cua chứ không chọn sò, rệp  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, sò có cua có ah, đang sẵn cua nên làm với cua, đang oder sò ah  :Smile:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

giờ các hãng hỗ trợ tận răng, ko biết lựa con nào thì đã có công cụ hỗ trợ ngay

http://igbttool.irf.com/IGBTSelect/ByFilters/en-US

----------


## marl

> tài liệu về điều khiển động cơ ngày càng nhieu và chi tiết từ aplication note cho đến libary
> linh kiện điện tử phục vụ cho việc điều khiển động cơ giá cũng hạ
> sự kích thích của cái biến tần build in nhỏ gọn này
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/spra284a/spra284a.pdf
> http://www.ti.com/lit/an/sprabq8/spr...-EN-Everything
> ...


Cứ đốt vài chục module công suất để lấy kinh nghiệm. Có sao đâu.

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

Em thấy có vẻ là tươi dần lên rồi anh nhể, cố lên hè hè

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy có vẻ là tươi dần lên rồi anh nhể, cố lên hè hè


làm xong mẫu là mượn con elte thử sức mạnh với biến tần OEM đó nha

----------


## Phan Trần Minh Hiệp

vô văn tư anh ơi  :Big Grin: 
Mạch chắc vẽ xong rồi đúng ko anh

----------


## nhatson

mới dùng lại giai doạn sưu tầm linh kiện vua để xác nhận dạng chân, quan trọng hơn gắng đạt hiệu suất về giá và hiệu năng của linh kiện

tụ xịn nhất chợ, xịn ở chỗ là có thể mua theo đơn dặt hàng và có thể tra ra datasheet


2.5usd nhưng thông số ko ổn, chuyển qua nghiên cứu tụ hitachi
http://www.megastar.com/products/dae...fux_series.pdf

----------


## nhatson

relay, hàng chợ , nhưng cũng tra được sheet là mừng rồi, tạm dùng lấy portpin
http://www.sunhold.com/upload/prd1/111-3.pdf

----------


## nhatson

ứng cử viên sáng giá cho tụ nguồn và tụ snuber
http://www.hitachi-aic.com/english/p...lmi/kiban.html
http://www.okayaelec.co.jp/english/P...C/HP&SCap.html

----------


## Ga con

> ứng cử viên sáng giá cho tụ nguồn và tụ snuber
> http://www.hitachi-aic.com/english/p...lmi/kiban.html
> http://www.okayaelec.co.jp/english/P...C/HP&SCap.html


Em thì vote cho tụ Siemens EPCOS.
Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Mua các loại tụ xịn ở đâu vậy các sư phụ? Em mua Thiên Minh, Yageo gì đó thì ko rõ có tốt ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Em thì vote cho tụ Siemens EPCOS.
> Thanks.


thanks cụ, hitachi có supplier ở VN, sẳn sàng support mình, hàng có thể oder dạng sapmle với hầu hết mã hàng
epcos thì chỉ mua được loại phổ thông với tụ snuber MKP thì em thấy okies, nếu check gia okawa và epcos rồi sẽ có quyết định ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Mua các loại tụ xịn ở đâu vậy các sư phụ? Em mua Thiên Minh, Yageo gì đó thì ko rõ có tốt ko?


http://www.yageo.com/NewPortal/_en/index.jsp

yageo cũng làm được nhiều đồ, còn tốt thì với em có 2 khái niệm
1. tốt hơn hàng no name ở chợ , vì có spec và hàng đúng theo spec, mình có thể biết đường mà khai thác
2. tốt về tính năng, 1 số hãng có 1 số đồ cực độc , hoặc chỉ chuyến sản xuất đồ cực độc ví dụ như chú wima, rất có tiếng về tụ mkp, mkt vv http://www.wima.com/en_index.php

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Mấy cụ chém vụ tụ mà em mù tịt, không hiểu tại sao dùng tụ lại khó đến thế. Cụ nào không đi chơi lễ, có free time cho em vài khái niệm với.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cái ni chắc dân chơi amplifier như cụ Linh mới giải thích được quá

----------


## nhatson

báo cáo, cần có cái sheet để tham khảo ,chủng loại kích thước, mình về CAD xong rồi cái tụ to hơn hoặc cao hơn có phải là tèo ko ah?
có catoloug ít nhất mình có thể kiếm được loại có hình dạg kích thươc2 mà mình cần

cái thứ 2 là có thông số để mình căn cứ tính toán như độ bền chẳng hạn, dồ g7 thường là phải đảm bảo hoạt động 24/24 10 năm ~ 100.000 giờ làm việc

cái thứ 3, nếu spec đúng mình có căn cứ để mà so sánh dùng hãng nào lợi hơn  :Smile: 

dù sao cũng tham khảo, cái cuối cùng vẫn là dùng roài test

đầu tiền là rip current mỗi lạoi đều có thông số max, từ đó để mình căn cứ mà tính 
deawoo


hita chi dong dh


hitachi dong HP3



cụ gà con khuyến nghị epcos, spec chi tiết hơn và thông số gấu hơn> tính sát hơn được

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Ép cốt nước dừa thì khủng rồi. Em thấy hàng Gờ mờ nì hoặc hàng gấu mí dùng.

----------


## Ga con

Epcos em thấy cũng bình thường mà bác. Chắc nhà trồng được nên biến tần Siemens nào cũng xài, kể cả dòng bình dân nhất như G110.

Cơ bản là em có dịp so với mấy loại tụ khác rồi, cùng chức năng như Hitachi, Nippon, CDE, cả BC, ROE, F&T, hàng tháo từ BT cũ cháy ra, do ESR vẫn tốt, xài tiếp chưa biết khi nào hỏng  :Smile: .

Tuổi thọ thì em thấy ổn, dòng thấp 2.000h @ 85C, 180.000h @ 40C. Dòng cao đạt 5.000h@105C, 250.000h@40C.

Còn con Daewo kia em cũng không chuộng, sx tại VN, chất lượng có vẻ thua cả Fuseng China. Em làm amp xài thấy tàm tạm, có sự cố nguồn 65VDC, dùng tụ 80WV mà vẫn nổ.

Bác thành công sớm em đặt cái BT nhỏ nhỏ chạy 2.000Hz cho con air bearing spindle dùng phay mạch in cho vui, em mua sẵn cái máy nén khí mini nặng có 6kg để sẵn rồi (cho vào tủ điện được luôn).

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

epcos bán cho hang TDK mất rồi ah

----------


## Gamo

> Epcos em thấy cũng bình thường mà bác. Chắc nhà trồng được nên biến tần Siemens nào cũng xài, kể cả dòng bình dân nhất như G110.
> 
> Cơ bản là em có dịp so với mấy loại tụ khác rồi, cùng chức năng như Hitachi, Nippon, CDE, cả BC, ROE, F&T, hàng tháo từ BT cũ cháy ra, do ESR vẫn tốt, xài tiếp chưa biết khi nào hỏng .
> 
> Tuổi thọ thì em thấy ổn, dòng thấp 2.000h @ 85C, 180.000h @ 40C. Dòng cao đạt 5.000h@105C, 250.000h@40C.
> 
> Còn con Daewo kia em cũng không chuộng, sx tại VN, chất lượng có vẻ thua cả Fuseng China. Em làm amp xài thấy tàm tạm, có sự cố nguồn 65VDC, dùng tụ 80WV mà vẫn nổ.
> 
> Bác thành công sớm em đặt cái BT nhỏ nhỏ chạy 2.000Hz cho con air bearing spindle dùng phay mạch in cho vui, em mua sẵn cái máy nén khí mini nặng có 6kg để sẵn rồi (cho vào tủ điện được luôn).
> ...


Máy nén khí mini chạy nổi spindle air bearing ko bác? Bác có thể cho em xin cái hình để em sắm 1 con với

Với lại ưu điểm khi mình chạy spindle air bearing so với spindle 2.2kw thường là ở chỗ nào vậy bác?

----------


## nhatson

> Máy nén khí mini chạy nổi spindle air bearing ko bác? Bác có thể cho em xin cái hình để em sắm 1 con với
> 
> Với lại ưu điểm khi mình chạy spindle air bearing so với spindle 2.2kw thường là ở chỗ nào vậy bác?


air bearing nhà em có 1 con, áp suất 6kg, lưu lượng bơm > 100lit phút là chạy được
air bearing thường là spindle siêu cao tốc > 80krpm , cái này khoan ngon còn phay em e là ko ngon

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Thế thì ko biết máy bơm bác Phúc tính dùng là máy nào nhỉ? Mấy loại mini dùng để trong xe hơi, kích thước có thể nhét vào tủ điện thì chạy vài phút chắc nó nóng như điên?

Spindle tốc độ cao thì có ưu thế gì so với spindle thường 22000rpm? Khoan thì em hiểu vì cần tốc độ cao làm lỗ khoan trơn bóng, ko bị xù xì. Còn phay thì sao? Với spindle 22000rpm thì em thấy đường mạch 10mil vẫn ra rất đẹp, nên em cũng chưa hiểu spindle > 22000 rpm thì có ưu thế gì?

----------


## Khoa C3

S lớn thì F nhanh mà bác.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đạng hóng tác phẩm của bác Phúc. Vẫn còn tò mò vụ máy nén khí.

Mà bác ấy dùng DC Servo & air bearing spindle thì phay với tốc độ khủng tới thế nào nhỉ?  :Big Grin: 

Nếu chúng ta phay nhôm/nhựa POM/mica/đồng thau với tốc độ 80,000 rpm thì kết quả ra sao?

(Xin lỗi cụ Nhật Sơn, em théc méc trong thread của cụ tí nhé)

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, đạng hóng tác phẩm của bác Phúc. Vẫn còn tò mò vụ máy nén khí.
> 
> Mà bác ấy dùng DC Servo & air bearing spindle thì phay với tốc độ khủng tới thế nào nhỉ? 
> 
> À, mà nếu chúng ta phay nhôm/nhựa POM/mica/đồng thau với tốc độ 80,000 rpm thì kết quả ra sao nhỉ?
> 
> (Xin lỗi cụ Nhật Sơn, em théc méc trong thread của cụ tí nhé)


kết quả đầu tiên là.. cụ tốn vài chục USD đi mua dao trước

sau đó do có thể chạy nhanh hơn > cụ phải thay controller CNC

cnc controller có thể chạy nhanh mà dàn cơ ko đáp ứng được > thay nót dàn cơ

 :Smile: 

trên 80k em thấy dùn với dao nhỏ là chính

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, rắc rối nhỉ. Em đang cân mấy con CNC để thực hiện những việc sau:
1. Khoan lấy dấu để làm thùng cho các máy, chạm trổ gỗ => CNC kích thước bự, chạy nhanh
2. Phay nhôm tinh như kẹp spindle, cnc shoe,.... => máy cần phải chịu lực tốt, bước nhỏ cho nó đẹp
3. Phay mạch in, cần thay dao tự động để khoan lỗ
=> chẳng lẽ phải chơi 3 con CNC? ko có chỗ để, huhu...

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, cụ Linh đang nghiên cứu biến tần, có cách nào để cho spindle chạy chậm mà vẫn full torque ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, cụ Linh đang nghiên cứu biến tần, có cách nào để cho spindle chạy chậm mà vẫn full torque ko?


vụ này ko liên quan đến btan ah, cách thì dễ thôi ah, dùng 1 con motor chạy chậm là xong  :Smile: 

đùa tí, mỗi động cơ có 1 đặc tuyến rồi, em ko nghĩ điện tử cải thiện 200 300 % cái đặc tuyến ấy được
muốn vùa chạy nhanh vùa chạy chậm được chắc phải chơi spindle như trên máy CNC lớn, 10kw 20kw > chạy 30krpm hay 300rpm đều mạnh mẽ

----------

Gamo

----------


## terminaterx300

cóa dk thì xúc con này về là bá cmn đạo luôn
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271037115050
20.000rpm @ 30HP :v

con này trên máy makino V56 hạ xuống, con này ở VN mà đời cao, profesional 5 chạy fanuc 31i thì bèo nhất cũng 60k Mỹ kim, chạy cực kỳ bá đạo, nhôm thì cỡ F5000-8000 nhẹ nhàng

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, con này thì quá tầm với rồi. Đang tính dùng con air bearing để có thể thay dao tự động mà kẹt là nó chạy nhanh quá, 120,000rpm nên chơi nhôm chắc hư hết dao

----------


## Ga con

> Hehe, đạng hóng tác phẩm của bác Phúc. Vẫn còn tò mò vụ máy nén khí.
> 
> Mà bác ấy dùng DC Servo & air bearing spindle thì phay với tốc độ khủng tới thế nào nhỉ? 
> 
> Nếu chúng ta phay nhôm/nhựa POM/mica/đồng thau với tốc độ 80,000 rpm thì kết quả ra sao?
> 
> (Xin lỗi cụ Nhật Sơn, em théc méc trong thread của cụ tí nhé)


Em định dùng cái này ạ, có 20l/m thôi. Mà lúc test em thấy ít hao lắm, có tải thì hao hơn.
Chắc phải thay cái van ngắt khi đủ áp, hình như bị hỏng rồi. Nó đòi 700k, e trả 300k, một hồi bán luônn :Wink: 



Còn DC servo thì theo em chạy chậm hơn step nữa  :Wink: , em làm chạy hiệu quả với loại thông thường chỉ max ~ 2.200rpm đổ lại thôi, step em chạy 3.000-3500rpm ok. Hơn được chỗ gia tốc và êm, ăn kim loại em thấy ngon hơn step.

Còn chạy nhanh thì em dùng alphastep, em bán con này từ thời các bác còn thần tượng con driver Ronze sx ở VN kìa  :Wink: . Ngày đó em nói mà mấy bác cứ bảo thủ, giờ thì alpha hiếm như sâm, may em còn chừng vài chục bộ lẻ tẻ sứt mẻ để dùng cho vài dự án 



Thanks.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## Ga con

> đùa tí, mỗi động cơ có 1 đặc tuyến rồi, em ko nghĩ điện tử cải thiện 200 300 % cái đặc tuyến ấy được


Em thì không nghĩ có thể cải thiện nhiều. Cứ xem con motor spindle như con step thôi, moment tỷ lệ thuận với dòng cấp (còn kém tuyến tính hơn step một chút nhưng lợi hơn một chút vì đa số là không đồng bộ, cuộn dây cấp điện nằm bên ngoài, tản nhiệt tốt và không lo mất từ nhiều), tăng dòng lên được không nhiều trước khi bị cháy.

Cái bt thường có torque boost, chỉ active hiệu quả khi tốc độ thấp, em boost có 30% mà chạy tốc độ thấp nó nóng sôi rồi. Đa số biến tần có cho phép boost đến 300% (đa số dưới 5Hz) nhưng mục đích chính là tăng moment giúp khởi động thôi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Cho em hỏi ké 1 tý, giả sử spindlle 24k rpm và biến tần 400hz, bây giờ set biến tần để spindle chạy max ở 6k rpm thì có sơ múi gì khác không các bác.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thanks bác. Thế mình có thể cấp cùng dòng nhưng ít xung hơn để no chạy chậm được ko?

----------


## thuhanoi

Biến tần đa số max của nó là 400Hz rồi nên không set lên được nữa, nếu biến tần loại 1200Hz thì set được nhưng đông cơ cũng có giới hạn của nó, quá tốc độ là nó tẹo Động cơ chạy tốc độ cao thì phần cơ khí của nó được cân bang quá ư là tốt

----------


## Khoa C3

Em hỏi là set Hz thấp xuống cho spindle chạy chậm lại, còn U I giữ nguyên có sao không.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nếu mình set xuống 100hz thì sao hả bác? (đương nhiên là có thể hạ voltage xuống tí để ko vượt quá dòng cho phép của motor)

----------


## CKD

> Ui, thanks bác. Thế mình có thể cấp cùng dòng nhưng ít xung hơn để no chạy chậm được ko?





> Cho em hỏi ké 1 tý, giả sử spindlle 24k rpm và biến tần 400hz, bây giờ set biến tần để spindle chạy max ở 6k rpm thì có sơ múi gì khác không các bác.


Theo mình thì không có gì là toàn vẹn cả, được cái này sẽ mất cái khác. Với spindle, công suất - tốc độ - moment là một hàm. Do đó khó mà cố thay đổi đặc tuyến.
Chơi được khi công suất spindle quá dư, nên chạy chậm vẫn đủ lực mằ không cháy.

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Muốn phay nhôm khắc đồng lại thèm cả khoan sắt, chiều dân ama tơ như em có vẻ khó nhẩy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> Em hỏi là set Hz thấp xuống cho spindle chạy chậm lại, còn U I giữ nguyên có sao không.


Không thể được bác ạ, U và I nó có quan hệ với nhau.

Đặc tuyến V/F là đặc trưng cho từng motor sắt từ (loại đặc biệt thì nó lệch, còn loại thông thường thì gần tuyến tính).

Ví dụ motor 200V, 50Hz, V/F = 4V/Hz, chạy 25Hz áp cần 100V. Cấp U đúng công thức này thì dòng ra motor I gần giữ ổn định, moment cũng cố định từ tốc độ thấp đến tốc độ cao.

Còn boost thì tăng cái V/F này lên, nhưng lúc này dòng sẽ tăng hơn và nóng hơn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, Khoa C3

----------


## Gamo

Hmm, theo tài liệu Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-frequency_drive

"In variable-torque applications suited for Volts-per-Hertz (V/Hz) drive control, AC motor characteristics require that the voltage magnitude of the inverter's output to the motor be adjusted to match the required load torque in a linear V/Hz relationship. For example, for 460 V, 60 Hz motors, this linear V/Hz relationship is 460/60 = 7.67 V/Hz. While suitable in wide-ranging applications, V/Hz control is sub-optimal in high-performance applications involving low speed or demanding, dynamic speed regulation, positioning, and reversing load requirements. Some V/Hz control drives can also operate in quadratic V/Hz mode or can even be programmed to suit special multi-point V/Hz paths"
Cái này y như bác Phúc nói, load torque có quan hệ V/Hz với nhau. Do đó có lẽ chúng ta mà dùng biến tần thường, chỉ có VF drive thì chắc ko chơi spindle tốc độ thấp mà torque cao được

"The two other drive control platforms, vector control and direct torque control (DTC), adjust the motor voltage magnitude, angle from reference, and frequency[15] so as to precisely control the motor's magnetic flux and mechanical torque."
Cái này thì em có thử. Về cơ bản constant torque at slow speed hoàn toàn có thể. Em mới test thử với AC servo với encoder, còn DTC thì ko đủ trình. Ko biết biến tần của bác Linh có làm được ko nhỉ? (đang tính đặt hàng 1 con cho con air bearing spindle  :Cool: )

Ko biết mấy con biến tần Nhật anh em hay dùng có vector control/DTC ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Hmm, theo tài liệu Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Variable-frequency_drive
> 
> "In variable-torque applications suited for Volts-per-Hertz (V/Hz) drive control, AC motor characteristics require that the voltage magnitude of the inverter's output to the motor be adjusted to match the required load torque in a linear V/Hz relationship. For example, for 460 V, 60 Hz motors, this linear V/Hz relationship is 460/60 = 7.67 V/Hz. While suitable in wide-ranging applications, V/Hz control is sub-optimal in high-performance applications involving low speed or demanding, dynamic speed regulation, positioning, and reversing load requirements. Some V/Hz control drives can also operate in quadratic V/Hz mode or can even be programmed to suit special multi-point V/Hz paths"
> Cái này y như bác Phúc nói, load torque có quan hệ V/Hz với nhau. Do đó có lẽ chúng ta mà dùng biến tần thường, chỉ có VF drive thì chắc ko chơi spindle tốc độ thấp mà torque cao được
> 
> "The two other drive control platforms, vector control and direct torque control (DTC), adjust the motor voltage magnitude, angle from reference, and frequency[15] so as to precisely control the motor's magnetic flux and mechanical torque."
> Cái này thì em có thử. Về cơ bản constant torque at slow speed hoàn toàn có thể. Em mới test thử với AC servo với encoder, còn DTC thì ko đủ trình. Ko biết biến tần của bác Linh có làm được ko nhỉ? (đang tính đặt hàng 1 con cho con air bearing spindle )
> 
> Ko biết mấy con biến tần Nhật anh em hay dùng có vector control/DTC ko?


đời cao chạy được vector , vấn đề ở chỗ ko có thông sô Rr va Lr motor để setting, chạy auto turning em thấy ko ngon, nghe bảo dòng cao nhất của hãng thì auto turning thông số mới hiệu quả

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

còn tăng moment thì em nghĩ có 2 cách , open loop thì có bảng tra slip V/F với tốc độ quay rotor , hoặc chạy close loop

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> còn tăng moment thì em nghĩ có 2 cách , open loop thì có bảng tra slip V/F với tốc độ quay rotor , hoặc chạy close loop


Ủa cái này là sao hả bác?

Em mới xem con biến tần Chị Na. Nó có open vector control nhưng frequency tối đa lên 300Hz, trong khi đó chạy V/F thì lên tới 3000Hz. Ko biết nguyên nhân vì sao? Chắc là do tốc độ xử lý ko kịp? Nếu chạy open vector 300Hz thì spindle có lên 120,000rpm như rating được ko ta? (rating là 120,000rpm ở 3333Hz).

----------


## nhatson

> Em hỏi là set Hz thấp xuống cho spindle chạy chậm lại, còn U I giữ nguyên có sao không.


spindle china 6000 là đạt về moment ah
đồ tốt hơn có moment ở 3000rpm ( hàng châu âu hoặc china loại 800hz 24krpm)

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa cái này là sao hả bác?
> 
> Em mới xem con biến tần Chị Na. Nó có open vector control nhưng frequency tối đa lên 300Hz, trong khi đó chạy V/F thì lên tới 3000Hz. Ko biết nguyên nhân vì sao? Chắc là do tốc độ xử lý ko kịp? Nếu chạy open vector 300Hz thì spindle có lên 120,000rpm như rating được ko ta? (rating là 120,000rpm ở 3333Hz).


con này hãng nào mà ngon vậy ah
300hz thì 12.000 vòng thôi ah , làm sao mờ lên tới 120k được ah

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em nó đây

http://www.emheater.com/em11-vector-...-inverter.html

----------


## nhatson

với spindle siêu cao tốc, em thấy chạy pam chạy tốc độ dải rộng tốt hơn
ví dụ như con spinle 120k 200V của cụ, nếu chạy 12k là còn 20V, vậy thì khi đó độ rộng xung sẽ là bao nhiêu?

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Muốn phay nhôm khắc đồng lại thèm cả khoan sắt, chiều dân ama tơ như em có vẻ khó nhẩy.


em thấy cũng ko khó, chỉ đừng yêu cầu spindle nhỏ + nhe và rẻ là giảỉ quyết được ngay  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Em có mấy cái spindle hàng jap cũ 18-20k rpm, công suất 3kw đổ lên, khoan mũi 6 để 1500 rpm còn được, khoan mũi 10 12 phải để 3k mà mũi đểu nên tốc độ đó dễ tèo khi khoan sâu(cháy) đầu tư mũi hợp kim thì ... ối giời ơi...

----------


## nhatson

pan khoan mũi nhỏ rồi khoan mũi to thì thế nào ah?
còn ko thì 5kw 7kw chắc là giải quyết được vấn đề

----------


## Khoa C3

Có khi phải DIY 1 máy chỉ khoan thôi, chắc cũng ngang tiền con 7kw á.

----------


## nhatson

gắn thêm cái spinlde bt30, kéo bằng ac servo em thấy sẽ ổn, ac servo cho  moment > , kích thước + trọng lượng nhỏ hơn

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## nhatson

tới phần nguồn, dạo này nguồn xung dễ nuốt hơn nhà các phần mềm

http://cxem.net/software/download/vi...n_software.zip

b.r

----------


## nhatson

những giải pháp nguồn khác đến từ powerint
http://ac-dc.power.com/sites/default...iles/der48.pdf
http://ac-dc.power.com/sites/default...iles/di176.pdf

----------


## nhatson

giải pháp buck  của st có lẽ là tiết kiệm nhất
http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00004329.pdf
http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00159053.pdf

----------


## nhatson

giải pháp buck  của st có lẽ là tiết kiệm nhất
http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00004329.pdf
http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00159053.pdf

----------


## ít nói

cụ ơi tình hình đến đâu rồi. show cho anh em vài cái ảnh cho xôm. các pác cứ thi nhau đưa lý thuyết em đọc chả hiểu gì

----------


## nhatson

em đang nghiên cứu nguồn ac-dc sao cho tiết kiệm và hiệu quả nhất 
PCB chưa có tiến triển nhiều
b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cel.com/pdf/appnotes/an3007.pdf
nay đọc tài liệu gặp 1 tài liệu soạn bởi người việt nam la la la

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Cha này là Dzịt ngoại nhập, hết là Dzịt nội địa rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ là dizt nội địa xuất khẩu

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cel.com/pdf/appnotes/an3024.pdf
http://www.cel.com/pdf/appnotes/an3018.pdf
http://www.cel.com/pdf/appnotes/an3013.pdf

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà cụ Nhật Sơn ơi, thay vì IR2110, mình dùng 1 con high side driver, còn low side mình kéo trực tiếp bằng input 3.3v thì có nên ko hả cụ?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, mà cụ Nhật Sơn ơi, thay vì IR2110, mình dùng 1 con high side driver, còn low side mình kéo trực tiếp bằng input 3.3v thì có nên ko hả cụ?


ý cụ là sao nhi?

----------


## Gamo

À, hehe, tại giờ quay lại H-Bridge dùng double N-Channel mosfet. Lái bằng con IR2110 cụ tài trợ thì quá ok rồi, chỉ có cái là vẫn chưa hiểu 1 số vấn đề:
1. Tác dụng của con trở ngay khúc HO & LO tới MOSFET là để làm gì? Cái gate đó đâu giống transistor đâu mà cần trở?
2. Con IR2110 là high side & low side driver. Ngoài ra International Rectifier còn có loại single high side, double high side. Em thấy chỉ khó vụ kéo high side, còn low side thì thường em vẫn kéo được bằng tín hiệu của MCU. Vậy em đang tính là dùng 1 con double high side thì sẽ tiết kiệm được IC hơn là 2 con high side & low side?

----------


## nhatson

cần có điện trở vì vài lí do sau đây 
phối hợp dòng lái tụ kí sinh của fet 
điện cảm kí sinh trong mosfet có thể tạo thành dao động cộng hưởng
điều chỉnh thời gian chuyển mạch ON OFF để giảm EMI
...... mời các cụ bỗ sung tip

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

fet thường thì cần Vg > 10V điện trở nội mới thấp nhất
MCU có 5V phải dùng với mosfet chạy mức logic
vấn đề nữa là dòng sink/source của MCU thấp, với fet có Cin lớn thì ko ổn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... hỉu hỉu... cảm ơn cụ Nhật Sơn... đúng là double N-channel cũng có rắc rối riêng của nó. Mà làm driver cho motor 5 pha như vậy là 5 bộ half-bridge, 20 con IC, dã man thật.

Dùng integrated half-bridge có vẻ gọn hơn (5 con IC) nhưng lại voltage thấp quá... huhu... ko biết có dòng integrated half-bridge nào chơi áp đến 100v ko ta?

----------


## nhatson

> Huhu... hỉu hỉu... cảm ơn cụ Nhật Sơn... đúng là double N-channel cũng có rắc rối riêng của nó. Mà làm driver cho motor 5 pha như vậy là 5 bộ half-bridge, 20 con IC, dã man thật.
> 
> Dùng integrated half-bridge có vẻ gọn hơn (5 con IC) nhưng lại voltage thấp quá... huhu... ko biết có dòng integrated half-bridge nào chơi áp đến 100v ko ta?


intergrated cỡ 100V thì hiếm, em e là có mà khó mua

http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...m808-105mh.pdf
http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...m807-105mh.pdf


http://www.semicon.sanken-ele.co.jp/...st/MotorDrive/

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Mấy con như irfz44, irf540, irf640 em lái áp 5v nó nóng chảy mối hàn luôn. Mắc lỗi này là do copy schematic mà không hiểu gì về Fet. Trước đó cũng hay làm Fet, dùng mấy con áp thấp đầu vào logic nên không bị gì. Sau đọc lại datasheet mấy con mua ỏ NT rồi không muốn chơi trưc tiếp với fet nữa vì thấy phức tạp. Muốn ngon thì phải tính toán tùm lum.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thanks ku & cụ Nhật Sơn! Hỉu nguyên nhân vì sao con EDM của tau cháy rồi. Đang cứ lầm bầm mắng vốn bọn Thiên Minh bán đồ dỏm, oan cho bọn nó.

Hồi mới bắt đầu toàn chơi FET nhẹ nên chắc toàn logic level. Về sau toàn dùng integrated half-bridge nên ít xài FET.

----------


## Gamo

> intergrated cỡ 100V thì hiếm, em e là có mà khó mua
> 
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...m808-105mh.pdf
> http://www.irf.com/product-info/data...m807-105mh.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.semicon.sanken-ele.co.jp/...st/MotorDrive/


Oi oi, iu bác dễ sợ... Mấy con IRSM808, IRSM807 có vẻ ko có thằng nào bán hết (em check trên Aliexpress)? Đám Sanken thì có, mà sao toàn là Darlington sợ tốc độ ko đủ?

----------


## nhatson

làm cầu rời đi cụ, 5 cặp fet+ 5 con lái fet là ỗn nhất

----------


## nhatson

làm cầu rời đi cụ, 5 cặp fet+ 5 con lái fet là ỗn nhất
IRSM808, IRSM807 cũng ko đắt 2usd thôi, có điều mua 1000 con  :Smile: , 10k chắc còn 1usd  :Big Grin: 

dùng cầu rời ir2104+irf540 ~ 0.5+ 0.5x2 = 1.5usd cho 1 cầu ( q >1000pcs)

----------


## CKD

Trước làm ESC cho RC, chơi với mấy con này.. 4047 (P), 6679 (P), 6688 (N), 7832 (N), 8103 (P) lái PWM trực tiếp từ Atmega8 (chỉ qua con điện trở 100om), không thấy chết con nào. Toàn bị chết do quá tải  :Smile: .

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Như con 6688 này.. xem lại thì Vgs chỉ từ 1-3V.

Rds = 5mili om khi Vgs = 10V
Rds = 6mili om khi Vgs = 4.5V

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, chắc là như cụ Nhật Sơn nói, dùng cầu rời quá >.<

Em có 1 théc méc nữa: tụ gốm/tụ phim 100v, khoảng 200nF dùng để làm bootstrap capacitor mình mua ở đâu giờ hả các cụ? Thiên Minh thì chỉ có tới 50v. Mình nên dùng tụ gốm hay tụ phim? Có nên dùng tụ hóa làm bootstrap ko?

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, chắc là như cụ Nhật Sơn nói, dùng cầu rời quá >.<
> 
> Em có 1 théc méc nữa: tụ gốm/tụ phim 100v, khoảng 200nF dùng để làm bootstrap capacitor mình mua ở đâu giờ hả các cụ? Thiên Minh thì chỉ có tới 50v. Mình nên dùng tụ gốm hay tụ phim? Có nên dùng tụ hóa làm bootstrap ko?


em cũng lăn tăn giống cụ, nhưng mà dùng tụ hoá thấy chẳng sao, kẹp thêm con ceramic 104 là ổn

b.r

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> Hoho, chắc là như cụ Nhật Sơn nói, dùng cầu rời quá >.<
> 
> Em có 1 théc méc nữa: tụ gốm/tụ phim 100v, khoảng 200nF dùng để làm bootstrap capacitor mình mua ở đâu giờ hả các cụ? Thiên Minh thì chỉ có tới 50v. Mình nên dùng tụ gốm hay tụ phim? Có nên dùng tụ hóa làm bootstrap ko?


Tụ boostrap cần gì áp cao vậy bác. Trừ khi bác làm charge pump mới cần áp cao.
Hàng thì đầy ra ạ, nhưng đa số là tụ phim/kẹo (MKP, MKT...) thôi, NT chỗ nào chả có. Tụ đất lớn nhất em thấy cũng có 224 nhưng áp thấp, còn loại áp cao thì lại dung lượng nhỏ.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ui, thank kiu 2 cụ nhiều!

Em quên mất. Mặc dù áp giữa cực dương của tụ với Gnd có thể lên đến vài trăm vol nhưng áp giữa cực dương và cực âm của tụ chỉ bằng Vcc => ko cần tụ áp cao. Lý thuyết là thế nhưng thực tế có bác nào thử chưa ta?

PS: Ủa, mà đúng hem ta? Khi Half-Bridge kéo về 0 thì đầu âm của tụ nối với Gnd, áp giữa 2 đầu tụ = áp dương - Gnd = trăm vol rồi?

----------


## Ga con

Em vẫn làm điện 150VDC với tụ boostrap là tụ hóa 25V đây ạ. 
310VDC thì e ít làm boostrap mà toàn dùng opto. Bên Q8 có mấy cái biến thế cho mục đích này (pri 0-200, sec 5 cuộn 0-8V 0,5A, 1 cuộn 0-16-24V), hôm trước em lấy gần chục cái, khoảng 110k/cái. Hồi trước phải đặt quấn giá cũng không kém. Về sau làm nguồn xung nhưng vẫn lo lo nên dùng biến áp sắt là an toàn nhất.
Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

> Ui, thank kiu 2 cụ nhiều!
> 
> Em quên mất. Mặc dù áp giữa cực dương của tụ với Gnd có thể lên đến vài trăm vol nhưng áp giữa cực dương và cực âm của tụ chỉ bằng Vcc => ko cần tụ áp cao. Lý thuyết là thế nhưng thực tế có bác nào thử chưa ta?
> 
> PS: Ủa, mà đúng hem ta? Khi Half-Bridge kéo về 0 thì đầu âm của tụ nối với Gnd, áp giữa 2 đầu tụ = áp dương - Gnd = trăm vol rồi?


Khi Half-Bridge kéo về 0 thì cực dương của tụ  cũng bị kéo xuống theo , đây chính là lúc điện áp 12v nó nạp vào tụ mà .

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ah, đúng oài.... thanks cụ Cuong nhe!

----------


## CKD

Nhân hôm rồi có nói đến vụ lái FET (FET driver) trực tiếp, lục tìm được cái ảnh cũ, thời tập tọe làm CNC đâu khoảng 2009 thì phải. Lúc này chưa biết Driver NhatSon, mãi sau khi chinh chiến thử nghiệm nhiều vụ điều khiển Step thì mới biết tới NhatSon. Nhưng thời gian đó driver NS không đẹp lộng lẫy như bây giờ.. nên không chơi hehe.

Sau bao nhiêu thăng trầm, cụ NS đã cải tiến rất nhiều cả về chất lượng & mẫu mã. Giờ thì chất & đẹp long lanh rồi. Mấy con xàm xàm của chị na không có cửa so. Ngay cả HBS.. bán đắt thế chứ cái Box cũng tỡm lắm.

Về step thì chọn cụ là Ok rồi. Nhưng cụ gắng ra phiên bản có option thêm closed loop luôn nhé, motor có thể chơi chung với leadshine chẵng hạn. Bọn leadshine có bán motor riêng mà. Nhu cầu chắc chỉ dừng lại ở mức x10 thôi, không cần vi bước gì dữ dội.

Lo chém gió mà quên, trở lại đề tài chính  :Confused: 

Dùng PID 12C508
Đọc step/dir, xuất output bằng vòng lặp, dao động nội RC. Chạy Unipolar và vi bước 1/2  :Big Grin: 
Lái IRFz44 trực tiếp qua điện trở hạn dòng 100ohm. FET nóng chảy luôn mối hàn  :Wink: . Hạn dòng bằng điện trở công suất.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cái này phải vô bộ sưu tập step drive chứ ah  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> cái này phải vô bộ sưu tập step drive chứ ah


Chắc chắn rồi.. có ảnh và vẫn còn hiện vật nhe....

Xem thêm http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/26...ung-PIC-12C508

----------


## nhatson

vẽ mạch công suất mãi ko xong, lấy phần csuat servo ra ngồi tự kỉ

----------


## nhatson

mới cướp 2 con servo motor của PTMHiep để thêm động lực hoàn thành phần công suất VFD

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datash...GH40N60UFD.pdf
nơi cung cấp 586 vĩnh viễn

tin tốt, nhật tảo có bán IGBT đủ nhanh để có thể dùng cho VFD phiên bản diy

----------

Gamo

----------


## Doosan

Sao trong như fairchild bị fake ấy nhỉ

----------


## ít nói

hóng típ sắp có kết quả rồi .

----------


## nhatson

cũng có có gắng mà layout chưa ổn, đổi pan khác vậy

----------

CKD, thuhanoi

----------


## conga

> cũng có có gắng mà layout chưa ổn, đổi pan khác vậy


PM này là sờ pin layout hay Eagle ấy nhỉ,em thấy ngon mà còn 1 chút chút nối dây nữa là xong. Sắp có hàng để xem rồi.

----------


## nhatson

> PM này là sờ pin layout hay Eagle ấy nhỉ,em thấy ngon mà còn 1 chút chút nối dây nữa là xong. Sắp có hàng để xem rồi.


báo cáo em dùng eagle
có thử altium với pcad mà toàn đồ dân pro > dân amater như em bị rồi
 bán nghiệp dư nên chơi eagle hooby cho nó lành

----------


## conga

> báo cáo em dùng eagle
> có thử altium với pcad mà toàn đồ dân pro > dân amater như em bị rồi
>  bán nghiệp dư nên chơi eagle hooby cho nó lành


ha ha! E nhìn đường cs chạy là em biết bán nghiệp dư, amater của bác nó pro thế nào rồi.Em thì biết dùng gần như các pm thiết kế nhưng chỉ trừ những đường mình cần đi tay cho thẩm mỹ viện còn lại em cho chạy auto, mắt mờ ngại đi tay lắm. Dự kiến em đoán tầm 2 tuần có hàng để nghịch rồi, liệu có xong ko bác.

----------


## nhatson

> ha ha! E nhìn đường cs chạy là em biết bán nghiệp dư, amater của bác nó pro thế nào rồi.Em thì biết dùng gần như các pm thiết kế nhưng chỉ trừ những đường mình cần đi tay cho thẩm mỹ viện còn lại em cho chạy auto, mắt mờ ngại đi tay lắm. Dự kiến em đoán tầm 2 tuần có hàng để nghịch rồi, liệu có xong ko bác.


chương trình nhà em là 6t với 12t ko ah
cụ cố chờ nhé  :Frown:

----------

conga

----------


## solero

Nhà đang có 1 chú dùng linh kiện rời, cụ có muốn ngó chỗ nào không em lột quần áo chụp nude art cho.

----------


## nhatson

em vẫn theo đuổi 1 bản dùng lk rời, có thể mua lkiện ỡ vn để làm phiên bản bán MỞ phục vụ bà con DIY

----------

anhcos, conga, solero

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà đang có 1 chú dùng linh kiện rời, cụ có muốn ngó chỗ nào không em lột quần áo chụp nude art cho.
> 
> Đính kèm 7541
> 
> Đính kèm 7540
> 
> Đính kèm 7538
> 
> Đính kèm 7539


cụ cho em 1 po cái PCB nhé

thanks cụ thật to

----------


## nhatson

> ha ha! E nhìn đường cs chạy là em biết bán nghiệp dư, amater của bác nó pro thế nào rồi.Em thì biết dùng gần như các pm thiết kế nhưng chỉ trừ những đường mình cần đi tay cho thẩm mỹ viện còn lại em cho chạy auto, mắt mờ ngại đi tay lắm. Dự kiến em đoán tầm 2 tuần có hàng để nghịch rồi, liệu có xong ko bác.


v/v phần mềm cad, nếu là mấy sản phẩm độ phức tạp cao, như main board máy tính, cần cad mạnh, 
còn sp 4 layer, em thấy chủ yếu là kỹ năng ,với eagle em thấy phương tây họ vẽ vẫn tốt

----------

conga

----------


## nhatson

sau 2 3 tuần oánh lộn, em pcb ra dáng chút rồi, còn vài đường mạch nữa có thể gởi đi làm PCB mãu, có điều pcb còn trống quá, 2 tuần để ngắm nghía + thêm thát tận dụng khoãng trống PCB cho việc thữ nghiệm sáp tới

----------


## thuhanoi

Ố giời ơi quá đẹp đi bác NS, Egle của tụi Đức nó nhẹ hều mà vẽ mạch đẹp thật đúng là NS

----------


## conga

> v/v phần mềm cad, nếu là mấy sản phẩm độ phức tạp cao, như main board máy tính, cần cad mạnh, 
> còn sp 4 layer, em thấy chủ yếu là kỹ năng ,với eagle em thấy phương tây họ vẽ vẫn tốt



Em cũng hay vẽ Eagle mà, thư viện của nó khá tốt,tạo thư viện đơn giả,cụ nói chuẩn luôn em thấy mấy ông khoai tây chủ yếu dùng cái này nhìn họ thiết kế PCB mà nhìn kinh khủng luôn, hầm hố. VN mình đua theo vũ trang sài hàng mới mà free không à. hi Em thì cái gì cũng biết 1 tẹo Altium,Protel,Proteus,Orcad,Spinlayout,Eagle...cá  i gì em cũng chơi đc. hi Nhiều khi nó loạn,câu lệnh của thằng này thì lại làm thằng kia.  :Smile:

----------


## conga

> sau 2 3 tuần oánh lộn, em pcb ra dáng chút rồi, còn vài đường mạch nữa có thể gởi đi làm PCB mãu, có điều pcb còn trống quá, 2 tuần để ngắm nghía + thêm thát tận dụng khoãng trống PCB cho việc thữ nghiệm sáp tới


Đặt PCB test thui bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Đặt PCB test thui bác.


báo cáo, 2 tuần nữa ah, em ráng finish cái layout dùng lkien rời rồi làm 1 thể

----------

solero

----------


## anhxco

> sau 2 3 tuần oánh lộn, em pcb ra dáng chút rồi, còn vài đường mạch nữa có thể gởi đi làm PCB mãu, có điều pcb còn trống quá, 2 tuần để ngắm nghía + thêm thát tận dụng khoãng trống PCB cho việc thữ nghiệm sáp tới


Em có vài ý kiến nhỏ như rì:
1./ không rõ ý đồ bác NS thế nào mà cái đường nguồn in và out nó như cặp bạn thân k rời, nhìn cũng hay cơ mà e muốn thỉnh bác vì sao k route như trong hình dưới:


2./ phần signal e thấy bác đi trace hơi nhỏ( chắc tầm 5 mils), theo e thì board không có phối hợp trở kháng nên làm trace to to lên chút nếu board vẫn còn khoảng trống.
 E nghĩ bác nên tranh tối đa parallel trace, và để space lớn lớn chút.

Thân

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em ko hiểu cái mũi tên và cái khoanh tròn đỏ lam
ý cụ là em nên di dây nguồn và mass đầu dưới, còn ở trên cấp vào IPM và mass ?
track thì 10 <> 12mil, làm dưới 8mil đắt hơn

----------


## anhxco

> em ko hiểu cái mũi tên và cái khoanh tròn đỏ
> track thì 10 <> 12mil, làm dưới 8mil tốn tiên hơn


à, trên 10mils, hi` e thấy board hơi nhỏ cứ tường, vậy board thực nó bự hơn trong ảnh.
Cái mủi tên ý e là sao bác k routing đường power out theo cái dấu mũi tên mà route là in-out nó lại như cái chổ khoanh tròn?

----------


## nhatson

> à, trên 10mils, hi` e thấy board hơi nhỏ cứ tường, vậy board thực nó bự hơn trong ảnh.
> Cái mủi tên ý e là sao bác k routing đường power out theo cái dấu mũi tên mà route là in-out nó lại như cái chổ khoanh tròn?


vẽ vậy em thấy cái Vbus hơi dài và nó thành hình chữ C + mass bị vướng con igbt brake
mai em sẽ dời con brak sang tay phải rồi layout theo hướng đó rồi do xem độ dài + chỗ hẹp nhát của Vbus xem sao, di đường trên dài nhưng nó to hơn, có lẽ sẽ ko cần phủ chì  :Smile:  > đõ tốn công  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

đã hiệu chỉnh, điểm tiếp mass có vẻ rối ren, em sẽ ngó nghiên rồi hiệu xhỉnh xem có cách nào bớt rối ren ko

----------


## anhxco

> đã hiệu chỉnh, điểm tiếp mass có vẻ rối ren, em sẽ ngó nghiên rồi hiệu xhỉnh xem có cách nào bớt rối ren ko


Hi Cụ!

Nhìn cái layout mới dễ chịu con mắt hơn  :Big Grin: .
Em có thêm vài cm mong cụ cho thêm ý kiến:

1./ Phần GND e ưng phủ hết luôn như hình ( giữ lại Cu để bảo vệ môi trường  :Big Grin: ), ý cụ sao ạ !?
2./ Về phần signals e thấy nếu đc route lại vài chỗ, và cut lại cái plane, nếu là e thì e sẽ cho mấy cái signals này nằm trọn trong plane, hoặc chí ít không // với edge plane quá gần.
PS: em PM mang tính chất 2 chiều nhằm mục đích học hỏi ở cụ, nếu đc cụ cho e xin cái schem, chứ nhìn hình e khó đoán quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Doosan

> Hi Cụ!
> 
> Nhìn cái layout mới dễ chịu con mắt hơn .
> Em có thêm vài cm mong cụ cho thêm ý kiến:
> 
> 1./ Phần GND e ưng phủ hết luôn như hình ( giữ lại Cu để bảo vệ môi trường ), ý cụ sao ạ !?
> 2./ Về phần signals e thấy nếu đc route lại vài chỗ, và cut lại cái plane, nếu là e thì e sẽ cho mấy cái signals này nằm trọn trong plane, hoặc chí ít không // với edge plane quá gần.
> PS: em PM mang tính chất 2 chiều nhằm mục đích học hỏi ở cụ, nếu đc cụ cho e xin cái schem, chứ nhìn hình e khó đoán quá


GND phủ lắm ko cẩn thận là nhiễu đấy ko báu bở gì đâu


Tải Datasheet IPM  vỏ tương tự về là thấy dễ xem ngay

----------


## nhatson

oánh lộn với IPM căng wa , đổi qua thể loại mosfet to220, cs 100 ~ 150w phục vụ mí cái motor quạt nội địa , ac servo dung làm quạt gia dụng pa cháy bồ chét, dự là servo 50w 100w ngoài bải sẽ được tận dụng thay vì dập bỏ  :Smile: 

trường hợp động cơ 100V vừa có thẻ dùng điện 220V vừa có thể biến thành quạt chạy bình

----------

solero

----------


## anhxco

> GND phủ lắm ko cẩn thận là nhiễu đấy ko báu bở gì đâu
> 
> 
> Tải Datasheet IPM  vỏ tương tự về là thấy dễ xem ngay


Em thấy chổ này phủ tốt, đảm bảo lọc nhiễu, k nhiễu đâu cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

> à, trên 10mils, hi` e thấy board hơi nhỏ cứ tường, vậy board thực nó bự hơn trong ảnh.
> Cái mủi tên ý e là sao bác k routing đường power out theo cái dấu mũi tên mà route là in-out nó lại như cái chổ khoanh tròn?


Cái vụ routing cái nguồn.. cũng thắc mắc như bác anhxco.. thông thường thì sau chỉnh lưu... trở, cảm, tụ, trở, cảm, tự v.v.. thì khã năng lọc hài tốt hơn, đầu ra ổn định hơn.
Vì thấy cụ dùng 03 cái tụ.. đường track giữa 2 tụ có thể được xem tương đương là trở & cảm.  :Smile: ...
Không biết nghĩ vậy có đúng không nhể?

----------


## CKD

Nhắc tới hài mới nhớ... trong mạch không thấy mấy cuộn cảm chặn cao tần ngược ra nguồn hả bác  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Nhắc tới hài mới nhớ... trong mạch không thấy mấy cuộn cảm chặn cao tần ngược ra nguồn hả bác


csuat lớn cái này được gắn bời người sử dụng mà cụ  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

À.. tại dùng mấy cái đời cũ.. thấy có. Ngoài ra nó còn khuyến cáo chơi thêm cái noise filter cho cả in & out  :Big Grin: .
Mấy cái japan mới thì không dám tháo vì nó dán tem bảo hành... mấy cái china thì không thấy  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em nghĩ tùy trường hợp, ví dụ như cái inverter của máy lạnh, đồ china cũng có gắn

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

chào buổi sáng cả nhà
alpha 0.2
tạm thời tập trung layout công suất, shematic em đang điều chỉnh lkien một chút sẽ post khi chốt

----------

solero

----------


## Ga con

> chào buổi sáng cả nhà
> alpha 0.2
> tạm thời tập trung layout công suất, shematic em đang điều chỉnh lkien một chút sẽ post khi chốt


Hi bác,
Chỗ layout đường công suất em góp ý một chút ạ.
- Do đường công suất đang chạy dạng vòng, nên sẽ tạo một hố cảm khá mạnh. Nên tránh đặt phần nhạy cảm trong khu vực này (khoảng cách tác dụng có thể đến 40mm). Layout theo cái hôm trước bác show em thấy ổn hơn.
- Sao bác không tích hợp phần nguồn vào PCB công suất luôn, em thấy hầu hết họ đều làm thế. Còn bác ngại nguồn xung thì đặt cái biến áp cũng được  :Wink: . Con còng này chạy boostrap nên theo em nguồn cho nó có thể làm buck như hãng hướng dẫn (dùng TNY hay TOP đều OK, em làm thử rồi nhưng với con TOP ngon, một số con không  chết nhưng không chạy được e chưa biết tại sao).
Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

pcb em sẽ làm mẫu cả 2 pan layout để xem nó thế nào.
nguồn thì em hay dùng BUCK lnk305, mạch đơn giản nhất, có điều ko có sẳn ở vn, em sẽ phải đổi qua viper22a để bà con DIY dễ kiếm

lnk305


viper22a

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## solero

> oánh lộn với IPM căng wa , đổi qua thể loại mosfet to220, cs 100 ~ 150w phục vụ mí cái motor quạt nội địa , ac servo dung làm quạt gia dụng pa cháy bồ chét, dự là servo 50w 100w ngoài bải sẽ được tận dụng thay vì dập bỏ 
> 
> trường hợp động cơ 100V vừa có thẻ dùng điện 220V vừa có thể biến thành quạt chạy bình


Em ủng hộ vụ này nhiệt tình nha

----------


## nhatson

phien bản dùng lk rời, em thấy Vbus với GND chẳng ổn tí nào, các cụ có ý tưởng nào hay ko?
thanks các cụ

----------


## solero

> phien bản dùng lk rời, em thấy Vbus với GND chẳng ổn tí nào, các cụ có ý tưởng nào hay ko?
> thanks các cụ


Cụ vẽ






Xấu quá...

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ vẽ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xấu quá...


 :Big Grin:  thế nên mới cần quyền trợ giúp đoá cụ

----------


## nhatson

bị chê xấu, giận đổi phong thuỷ  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Nhìn cái đường mạch vuông vuông là ghét rồi à  :Big Grin: 

Những chỗ nào cần dòng to mà không lo nhiễu cụ cho nó bự lên theo công thức tiết diện càng to thì R càng nhỏ.

P/s: Em thấy cục biến tần Emeson ở nhà, lọc của nó có cả R,L và C đấy cụ ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## solero

Kiểu dư lày:


Hay dư lày:

----------


## nhatson

> Kiểu dư lày:
> 
> 
> Hay dư lày:


300Vdc track-track phai cách nhau > 2mm nên phủ phải từ từ ah
với lại cụ ví dụ có phải mạch inverter 3 phase đâu, cụ kiếm cái pcb 3 phase ví dụ em phát  :Smile: 

mấy mạch inverter của máy điều hoà, nhìn phê wá, nhìn lại pcb mình layout chán òi, nghỉ di nhậu coke

----------

duonghoang

----------


## nhatson

chốt tình hình trước khi đi nhậu

----------


## Doosan

Quạt bàn thì xài BLDC trong máy photo cho nó nhanh 
Motor kéo giấy ấy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Doosan

Quạt thương mại 
Điện áp 24V

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Doosan

hàng làm chơi nên tận dụng ve chai linh tinh

Motor trục 8 nên chỉ cần thay cốt quạt là xong

----------


## solero

Em biến tần dùng trong máy giặt nhà em. Em chỉ chụp đc dư lày vì ẻm nó hàn hết rồi. 

Ẻm này lọc nguồn khá kỹ. Có đủ RLC

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

L đâu cụ kem, có thấy cái L nào đâu

----------


## solero

Có cục LK202 đấy cụ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Có cục LK202 đấy cụ


em nghĩ cái đó là jumper setting tụ parraler hoặc nói típ

----------


## nhatson

to cụ anhxco, em định đổi sang 4 layer, em có 1 thắc mắc là khi xuyên lỗ, cho phép chỉ xuyên lỗ lới top với lớp internal 1, điều này có là tiêu chuẩn hay là option cao cáp ah?



thanks cụ

----------


## Nam CNC

Tới đâu rồi cụ Linh ??? em ôm con kia về nhà rồi , đã test với toshiba VS-S11 , chạy ngon ở 80V , 500Hz , chưa kiểm tra nhiệt độ xem có quá nóng không .


Em đang chờ đợi biến tần đặc dụng của cụ ấy , nếu ngon ngon em xin đặt hàng mở hàng cho bác luôn nhé , hi vọng biến tần của cụ chơi luôn loại động cơ đồng bộ , nếu không đắt quá 10 chai cứ xem em mở hàng nhé , em làm ăn mát tay lắm , ai cho em mở hàng thế nào cũng là đại gia hehehe.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thanks anh Nam, em sẻ có gắng có bản beta sớm

b.r

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

> Tới đâu rồi cụ Linh ??? em ôm con kia về nhà rồi , đã test với toshiba VS-S11 , chạy ngon ở 80V , 500Hz , chưa kiểm tra nhiệt độ xem có quá nóng không .
> 
> 
> Em đang chờ đợi biến tần đặc dụng của cụ ấy , nếu ngon ngon em xin đặt hàng mở hàng cho bác luôn nhé , hi vọng biến tần của cụ chơi luôn loại động cơ đồng bộ , nếu không đắt quá 10 chai cứ xem em mở hàng nhé , em làm ăn mát tay lắm , ai cho em mở hàng thế nào cũng là đại gia hehehe.


cho em cái hình xì pín để có động lực làm biến tần bản beta phát  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

> to cụ anhxco, em định đổi sang 4 layer, em có 1 thắc mắc là khi xuyên lỗ, cho phép chỉ xuyên lỗ lới top với lớp internal 1, điều này có là tiêu chuẩn hay là option cao cáp ah?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks cụ


Chào cụ!
Theo e biết thì về xuyên lỗ giữ 1 trong các lớp mình muốn ( không phải top-bottom) đòi hỏi kỹ thuật cao hơn về FAB, thường thì dùng cho signals, để tăng room cho layout, theo e thì nó cũng giảm nhiễu hơn chút, còn về power thì e thấy xuyên top-bottom cả, cao áp thì nó đòi hỏi về phần spacing đúng theo tiêu chuẩn thôi ( về layout e k chuyên nên phần power e cũng k rành lắm, cụ giỏi google - hỏi lão thử). em cũng bỏ nghề mấy năm nay rồi giờ trong đầu k còn bao nhiêu.  :Big Grin: . CHúc cụ nhanh ra sản phẩm.
PS: điện dân dụng thui (220v ac), cũng không đến nổi đâu cụ, mần tới đi  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> Chào cụ!
> Theo e biết thì về xuyên lỗ giữ 1 trong các lớp mình muốn ( không phải top-bottom) đòi hỏi kỹ thuật cao hơn về FAB, thường thì dùng cho signals, để tăng room cho layout, theo e thì nó cũng giảm nhiễu hơn chút, còn về power thì e thấy xuyên top-bottom cả, cao áp thì nó đòi hỏi về phần spacing đúng theo tiêu chuẩn thôi ( về layout e k chuyên nên phần power e cũng k rành lắm, cụ giỏi google - hỏi lão thử). em cũng bỏ nghề mấy năm nay rồi giờ trong đầu k còn bao nhiêu. . CHúc cụ nhanh ra sản phẩm.
> PS: điện dân dụng thui (220v ac), cũng không đến nổi đâu cụ, mần tới đi


thanks cu, mần chứ, có điều em làm gì cũng lâu lắc  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

động lực đề tiép tục dự ớn biến tần

----------


## nhatson

cái này gởi cụ NAMCNC khi nào ngứa ngáy

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

mềnh ko có số hưởng

----------


## Nam CNC

xui xẻo vậy ? lúc cho cha Gà mờ chưa có hiện tượng này mà , không lẽ hắn không làm quay được nên cắn vỡ nòng à ?

----------


## CKD

> xui xẻo vậy ? lúc cho cha Gà mờ chưa có hiện tượng này mà , không lẽ hắn không làm quay được nên cắn vỡ nòng à ?


Khi chuyển giao em nó được chủ nhân xác định là còn tờ rinh, vậy mà vào tay lão Gà có chút xíu.. mà em nó bị toét tang hoang thế này. Ôi khổ thân cho em nó...

----------


## lekimhung

Uổng quá, chắc đi tiện cái bạc inox đống vô thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

> Khi chuyển giao em nó được chủ nhân xác định là còn tờ rinh, vậy mà vào tay lão Gà có chút xíu.. mà em nó bị toét tang hoang thế này. Ôi khổ thân cho em nó...


Chắc lâu rồi mới 1 em còn tờ rinh nên ảnh phá ngay và luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

Ặc ặc... làm em nó mất gin ko dễ đâu nha. Ku Gấu có ngồi hay kẹp gì lên nó ko?

----------


## nhatson

chẹp , sắp 1 năm rồi

----------


## nhatson

kiem tra lại phần khuếch dại đo dòng là gởi đi làm

ref
http://www.promelec.ru/pdf/STM32_MC_kit.pdf
http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resour...DM00053448.pdf

----------


## nhatson

bút đã sa, 15 ngày nữa gà sẽ xối mỡ


May 27 2016

----------


## conga

Test chưa cụ, BOB này bao nhiêu KW vậy ?

----------


## nhatson

> Test chưa cụ, BOB này bao nhiêu KW vậy ?


PCB mới gởi đi làm  hôm nay, IPM 30A của fairchild
mục tiêu quan trọng là làm cho xong cái VFD 1000hz 2000hz cho mấy con spindle áp thấp
mục tiêu thứ hai là phần công chạy FOC cho PMSM, nhà nhiều con servo cũ qua, chạy được thì kiếm việc cho chúng nó, chẳng hạn dùng để kéo pump air condition

----------

CBNN, conga, tcm, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

controller với MCU stm8s, VF control



ref doc
http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resour...DM00053448.pdf

----------


## Nam CNC

xong chưa ??? lâu quá , cái này có dần xây đâu ???

----------


## ngocdong2001

ủng hộ cụ, hâm mộ quá!

----------


## thuhanoi

Khi thương mại ủng hộ cụ ngay !

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, cố lên cố lên.... ku Nam Sờ Pín nó khóc cả năm rồi.... em cũng đặt 1 bộ...

----------


## nhatson

> xong chưa ??? lâu quá , cái này có dần xây đâu ???


đang cố gắng xong súm, còn chạy con ATC với H frame nhôm đúc ợ

----------


## nhatson

> Hohoho, cố lên cố lên.... ku Nam Sờ Pín nó khóc cả năm rồi.... em cũng đặt 1 bộ...


ông diy đi, đặt gì mà đặt

----------


## Gamo

Haha, ngập đầu trong công trình thế kỷ rồi, mất công CKD nó lại móc xỉa nữa

----------


## nhatson

> Haha, ngập đầu trong công trình thế kỷ rồi, mất công CKD nó lại móc xỉa nữa


ông muốn chạy spindle nào?

----------


## CKD

Móc gì.. lão Gà.
Cái gì cũng muốn làm mà cái gì cũng éo làm. Hoặc có làm thì giấu như mèo giấu ức... nên bị xỉa là phải.

----------


## Gamo

> ông muốn chạy spindle nào?


Hehe, thì mấy con Air Bearing 5000Hz 300,000rpm chẳng hạn?

----------


## Nam CNC

Gamo mày đúng là Mr Bean của forum.... không lẽ tao khuyên mày bỏ cái món phay cnc này đi , mà bỏ mày thì lấy đâu ra đứa để xỉa xói. FxxK you  !!!! HOHOHO

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, thôi mà, tau hứa là lần sau CKD có chọc mày thì tau sẽ ko chọc ké

Trùm NS: mới moi trong bãi chú Long 1 con Air Bearing còn trong bọc, 300,000rpm 5000Hz, ở nhà thì cũng có 1 con Air Bearing mới toanh 3000Hz. Con 3000Hz chạy biến tần TQ lên 1500Hz ngon, 2000Hz trở lên thì bắt đầu ồn, ko biết có phải do ko đủ khí nén hay do biến tần nữa. Với lại công nghệ V/F cũng cổ, để xem FOC chạy thế nào ^.^

----------


## nhatson

> Hoho, thôi mà, tau hứa là lần sau CKD có chọc mày thì tau sẽ ko chọc ké
> 
> Trùm NS: mới moi trong bãi chú Long 1 con Air Bearing còn trong bọc, 300,000rpm 5000Hz, ở nhà thì cũng có 1 con Air Bearing mới toanh 3000Hz. Đang chờ biến tần của ông để chạy 2 em đóa đây


điện áp em này thế nào?
range chạy sẽ từ bao nhiêu hz?

----------


## Gamo

Áp em 5000Hz là 185V. Em 3000Hz hình như là 200V

Mấy con này chắc cho chạy chừng 2000Hz thôi.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Áp em 5000Hz là 185V. Em 3000Hz hình như là 200V
> 
> Mấy con này chắc cho chạy chừng 2000Hz thôi.


Áp cao oder em này về chạy cụ ah:
https://world.taobao.com/item/404854....kC8qaG#detail

----------


## thuhanoi

> Áp em 5000Hz là 185V. Em 3000Hz hình như là 200V
> 
> Mấy con này chắc cho chạy chừng 2000Hz thôi.


Áp cao oder em này về chạy cụ ah:
http://world.taobao.com/item/4048540....kC8qaG#detail

----------


## nhatson

> Áp em 5000Hz là 185V. Em 3000Hz hình như là 200V
> 
> Mấy con này chắc cho chạy chừng 2000Hz thôi.


okies,chơi biến áp cách li nhé, chưa dám thử với AC lưới
ví dụ con 5000hz max là 5000hz, minimun sẽ là bao nhiêu?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông cứ cho áp đầu vào bao nhiêu thì tui quấn con biến áp tương ứng thôi. Con 5000Hz 185V thì chạy 2000Hz chắc khoảng 70-80VDC?

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, ông cứ cho áp đầu vào bao nhiêu thì tui quấn con biến áp tương ứng thôi. Con 5000Hz 185V thì chạy 2000Hz chắc khoảng 70-80VDC?


đang hỏi mức min khi chạy mà, lấy 1/3 đi nhi> 5000hz min sẽ là 1666hz

còn biến áp chơi luôn mí con cách ly 220<>220 japan đi, áp ko sợ, sợ noise của lưới thôi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu mấy con jager 1000H chạy 60V , mình chỉnh 1000Hz 120V , đầu ra chơi cái biến áp xuống 1/2 còn 60V nó chạy ổn không mấy chú ?

----------


## Gamo

Mà con 220 cách ly Japan kiếm ở đâu?

----------


## thuhanoi

> nếu mấy con jager 1000H chạy 60V , mình chỉnh 1000Hz 120V , đầu ra chơi cái biến áp xuống 1/2 còn 60V nó chạy ổn không mấy chú ?


Hi, tần số cao chắc phải chơi biến áp xung  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Áp em 5000Hz là 185V. Em 3000Hz hình như là 200V
> 
> Mấy con này chắc cho chạy chừng 2000Hz thôi.


Áp cao odeer em này về xài nè:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> nếu mấy con jager 1000H chạy 60V , mình chỉnh 1000Hz 120V , đầu ra chơi cái biến áp xuống 1/2 còn 60V nó chạy ổn không mấy chú ?


Hoho, làm sao mà ổn được. Thứ 1 là có cái biến áp nào đủ nhanh hay ko? Thứ 2 là năng lượng truyền trật lất & thứ 3 là feedback trật lất luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

tao mù điện tử nên mới hỏi , vậy chú Nhat son làm 1 phát chục cái biến tần áp ra thấp đi , tầm 15-60 V đầu ra 3 pha , 1000Hz là chơi nguyên lô jager vừa rồi là được. Đang đợi biến tần lái em nó nè , cất tủ kiếng hoài chán lắm , có biến tần lên con máy dữ dữ với em nó.

----------


## CBNN

em đăng ký 1 em .

----------


## nhatson

> tao mù điện tử nên mới hỏi , vậy chú Nhat son làm 1 phát chục cái biến tần áp ra thấp đi , tầm 15-60 V đầu ra 3 pha , 1000Hz là chơi nguyên lô jager vừa rồi là được. Đang đợi biến tần lái em nó nè , cất tủ kiếng hoài chán lắm , có biến tần lên con máy dữ dữ với em nó.


lô jager nào ah Nam, 4 con atc bự ah??

----------


## solero

> nếu mấy con jager 1000H chạy 60V , mình chỉnh 1000Hz 120V , đầu ra chơi cái biến áp xuống 1/2 còn 60V nó chạy ổn không mấy chú ?


Cụ để 2000Hz@120V chế độ V/F thì khi chạy ~1000Hz cụ sẽ có điện áp gần như mong muốn (có thể chỉnh lên xuống cho đúng dải của spindle)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## nhatson

pwm thường 11bit, 12bit, nếu cụ cho chạy dải áp rộng khi đó ko có độ phân giải

----------


## nhatson

> tao mù điện tử nên mới hỏi , vậy chú Nhat son làm 1 phát chục cái biến tần áp ra thấp đi , tầm 15-60 V đầu ra 3 pha , 1000Hz là chơi nguyên lô jager vừa rồi là được. Đang đợi biến tần lái em nó nè , cất tủ kiếng hoài chán lắm , có biến tần lên con máy dữ dữ với em nó.


cái này đang nói cái spindle lõi nam châm nhi?

----------


## Nam CNC

lõi nam châm ??? hohoho sắp có hàng xịn để xài rồi.

----------


## romvang

Đang lót dẹp hóng các cụ
Em thì chỉ biết sửa biến tần, nhà cũng được ít xác ít linh kiện. Rất ủng hộ các bác nghiên cứu. Nếu có được kiến thức gì e sẳn sàng chia sẽ (tiếc là không có thời gian theo các bác để nắm bắt thông tin). Còn phần linh kiện thì cần gì cứ báo em. E sẽ cúng dường tam bảo hết mình.
Phone + zalo: 0986972097

----------

huanpt, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

phần controller

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, Gamo, huanpt, huynhbacan, iamnot.romeo, mpvmanh, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

có PCB rồi hàn mạch thoai

----------

CKD, GOHOME, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

chừng nào xong chú ? lâu quá râu dài tới gúng gòi .

----------

cuong

----------


## nhatson



----------

huanpt, iamnot.romeo, Nam CNC, secondhand, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## cuong

có xài cho mọi spindle ko anh Linh?

----------


## nhatson

> có xài cho mọi spindle ko anh Linh?


tập trung cho mấy con SPINDLE khó tính thôi, chứ spindle 220V 400hz giá ko lợi bằng đồ used được ợ

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thấy anh Linh tăng tiến độ dữ ta  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hix... côôôôôôôôôôôôố llllllllêêêêêêêênnnn  :Wink:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

cố lên , spindle nam châm của em sắp chạy ngon rồi. Báo cáo em có collet 6mm đầy đủ rồi nha.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Linh đẹp giai, cụ có tài liệu về mạch bảo vệ cho biến tần hem? Có mạch nào đơn giản mà bao gồm cả power dump & short circuit protection hem? :x :x :x

----------


## nhatson

btan giờ bảo vệ bằng MCU ko ah anh gamo ơi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nhờ cụ Nam xấu giai, cụ Linh xem giùm, đang chạy con Kavo 12v, 240Hz nhưng sao nghe hơi ồn, ko biết do phần điện hay do con spindle?

----------

biết tuốt, hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

mày bị khùng à , tháo sợi dây nhựa ra.... siêu cùi bắp

----------

CKD, CNC FANUC, nhatson

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái biến tần cùi bắp mà bán là có ng mua à  :Smile: )))

----------


## GORLAK

cái cọng dây nhựa nó đánh vào cái mặt bàn ồn vãi ra...

----------


## CKD

> mày bị khùng à , tháo sợi dây nhựa ra.... siêu cùi bắp


Chỉ được cái nói đúng... hí hí!

----------


## nhatson

do cọng dây cùi bắp

----------


## Gamo

> Hehe cái biến tần cùi bắp mà bán là có ng mua à )))


Đúng rồi, có lão đầu nậu chờ đợi mòn mỏi mấy năm nay  :Wink: 

Thank kiu các cụ đẹp giai nhe :x :x :x

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

Con này dùng điện 12v hả anh ? vậy còn mấy cái ESC của rc chạy đc ko ?

----------


## Gamo

ESC chạy con này tốt  :Wink:

----------


## Thanh Nguyễn Quốc

ESC thì chủ yếu max là khoảng 22.2v ! nó khoảng baoo nhiêu A anh ? Dùng mấy bộ điều tốc xe đạp điện đc ko nhỉ ?

----------


## Gamo

Con này hả, yếu xìu hà, chừng 16A max, 42V. Bộ điều tốc xe đạp điện thì chưa thử nhưng e là ko thiết kế để chạy tần số cao như RC hay con này

Thật ra mấy con ESC cũng ko được thiết kế để chạy spindle. Bọn em đang mong đợi cái lão chủ thớt ấy, mà hắn dạo này bận rộn quá

----------


## nhatson

> Con này hả, yếu xìu hà, chừng 16A max, 42V. Bộ điều tốc xe đạp điện thì chưa thử nhưng e là ko thiết kế để chạy tần số cao như RC hay con này
> 
> Thật ra mấy con ESC cũng ko được thiết kế để chạy spindle. Bọn em đang mong đợi cái lão chủ thớt ấy, mà hắn dạo này bận rộn quá


chờ lâu có đau lưng mỏi gối ko>
liên hệ em nhé, có thuốc bổ vs hướng dẫn tập vật lí trị liệu tăng cường vùng thắt lưng nhé

b.r

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/haas-m...855-forum.html
hơi bất ngờ, spindle của hasscnc lại chạy analog

----------


## nhatson

to mr namcnc  :Smile:

----------

CKD, duonghoang, huanpt, hung1706, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chờ đợi chắc cũng gần năm rưỡi hơn em nó mới chịu quay . Sắp có con spindle lõi nam châm phay òi.


Em nó cũng 60Krpm , 1.2kw nha , còn V không biết , chắc cũng tầm 180V đỉnh ở 60Krpm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> chờ đợi chắc cũng gần năm rưỡi hơn em nó mới chịu quay . Sắp có con spindle lõi nam châm phay òi.
> 
> 
> Em nó cũng 60Krpm , 1.2kw nha , còn V không biết , chắc cũng tầm 180V đỉnh ở 60Krpm.


chạy điện lưới chắc hơi bị lâu, đại ca dâu tư cái biến áp cách li 220-220 2kw dần là vừa nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

quan trọng là nó chạy chứ cái biến áp có gì khó đâu , cần bao nhiêu đặt hàng cho người ta làm luôn .

----------


## nhatson

> quan trọng là nó chạy chứ cái biến áp có gì khó đâu , cần bao nhiêu đặt hàng cho người ta làm luôn .


tốn thêm tiền, kể ra dùng điện lưới được save hơn, nhưng mà mấy thằng spindle xịn hệ thống đi kèm khủng đâu như dân DIY mềnh nên... chịu thoai kaka
có nhiều hướng cho cái biến tần này, cho spindle lõi nam châm, spindle lõi lồng sóc, spindle motor có hồi tiếp, chạy sensorless động cơ ac servo...

----------


## huanpt

Đọc mãi chưa hiểu...hic
tại sao phải biến áp cách ly 220-220? Giả đáp giúp anh với.
Mà vụ này sản xuất hàng loạt chưa? chờ lâu lắm rồi...

----------


## nhatson

> Đọc mãi chưa hiểu...hic
> tại sao phải biến áp cách ly 220-220? Giả đáp giúp anh với.
> Mà vụ này sản xuất hàng loạt chưa? chờ lâu lắm rồi...


nếu chạy điện lưới thách thức về bộ công suất và hệ thống cách ly giử dkhiển và công suất, gắn trực tiếp lưới dể tèo phần dkhiển cũng như công suất
mấy con ac servo  1 số hệ thống vẫn dùng biến áp cách ly với hệ thống lưới

----------


## Gamo

> chờ đợi chắc cũng gần năm rưỡi hơn em nó mới chịu quay . Sắp có con spindle lõi nam châm phay òi.
> 
> 
> Em nó cũng 60Krpm , 1.2kw nha , còn V không biết , chắc cũng tầm 180V đỉnh ở 60Krpm.


Huhuhu... đợi thêm 2-3 năm nữa thui

----------


## nhatson

> Huhuhu... đợi thêm 2-3 năm nữa thui


fix dúng con spindle này chạy thì chắc hok lâu dậy đâu

----------


## nhatson

làm cái clip cuối tuần cho tuần mới thêm xung
sensorless foc pmsm , motor ac servo 100w 100V

----------

Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, huynhbacan, itanium7000, Minh Phi Nguyen, minhdt_cdt10, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## hanasimitai

Anh em diễn đàn chờ mỏi cả mắt rồi bác ơi.

----------


## nhatson

http://minitorn.tlu.ee/~jaagup/kool/...lektriopik.pdf


một cuốn sách đầy đủ về dtử , dtử công suất, motor control

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, huanpt, terminaterx300

----------


## huanpt

> làm cái clip cuối tuần cho tuần mới thêm xung
> sensorless foc pmsm , motor ac servo 100w 100V


Lại cứ thả thính...

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

năm năm sắp 5 năm, đổi kế hoạch sang diy bằng chơi lego

----------


## nhatson

sau bao năm, em nó có chút khởi sắc
sensorless vector pmsm

----------

biết tuốt, duonghoang, Ga con, Gamo, itanium7000, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa xong luôn hả ? trời.... nhanh lên đi sếp , con spindle của em nó nằm chơi hơn 3 năm  rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> chưa xong luôn hả ? trời.... nhanh lên đi sếp , con spindle của em nó nằm chơi hơn 3 năm  rồi


parameter con spindle hơi căng, để thay đổi thông số code coi chạy được hem

----------


## Gamo

> chưa xong luôn hả ? trời.... nhanh lên đi sếp , con spindle của em nó nằm chơi hơn 3 năm  rồi


Mày chịu khó chờ thêm 3 năm nữa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## nhatson

sensor vector control



xử lì được cái sensor để làm index và holding được vị trí khi index nữa là mần được cái atc cho em bother tcxxx yêu dấu

----------

Ga con, spkt2004

----------


## CKD

> sensor vector control
> xử lì được cái sensor để làm index và holding được vị trí khi index nữa là mần được cái atc cho em bother tcxxx yêu dấu


Keke!
Chỉ cần index và dừng đúng index là ô xì kê rồi.
Nhanh nhanh nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## spkt2004

> Keke!
> Chỉ cần index và dừng đúng index là ô xì kê rồi.
> Nhanh nhanh nào


Chào bác, cái này em không hiểu lắm bác giải thích giúp em được không?
Em nghĩ trong ATC máy cnc dùng servo Encoder tuyệt đối để định vị vị trí tool, khi cần tool nào thì di chuyển đài đến tool đó thôi chứ. Nếu anh em làm máy thì cũng dùng nguyên lý tương tự để lập trình macro cho mach 3, hoặc đưa hẳn ra plc ngoài, sau đó liên kết với chương trình gia công phù hợp với in out thôi.
Kiến thức cơ khí em kém lắm, nên từ bài post của bác Nhật Sơn là em đã không hiểu phải chế được bộ đó để làm gì.

----------


## CKD

> Chào bác, cái này em không hiểu lắm bác giải thích giúp em được không?
> Em nghĩ trong ATC máy cnc dùng servo Encoder tuyệt đối để định vị vị trí tool, khi cần tool nào thì di chuyển đài đến tool đó thôi chứ. Nếu anh em làm máy thì cũng dùng nguyên lý tương tự để lập trình macro cho mach 3, hoặc đưa hẳn ra plc ngoài, sau đó liên kết với chương trình gia công phù hợp với in out thôi.
> Kiến thức cơ khí em kém lắm, nên từ bài post của bác Nhật Sơn là em đã không hiểu phải chế được bộ đó để làm gì.


Với đuôi dao như ISO thì góc đuôi dao nào cũng rút vào được.
Nhưng với đuôi như BT hoặc nhiều loại đuôi dao khác có ngàm thì đuôi phải đúng vị trí mới ăn khớp ngàm rồi rút vào.

Nhưng máy dùng spindle servo thì miễn bàn vì việc dừng đúng vị trí đơn giản rồi.
Với những máy dùng motor kéo thường thì có 2 cách.
- 1 là trước khi máy đẩy drawbar thì có ngàm cơ khí, nó quay trục về đúng góc luôn.
- 2 là dùng index rồi quay chậm trục tới đúng góc, sau đó mới đẩy drawbar

----------

spkt2004

----------


## spkt2004

Ah thanks bác, em đã hiểu

----------


## nhatson

> Chào bác, cái này em không hiểu lắm bác giải thích giúp em được không?
> Em nghĩ trong ATC máy cnc dùng servo Encoder tuyệt đối để định vị vị trí tool, khi cần tool nào thì di chuyển đài đến tool đó thôi chứ. Nếu anh em làm máy thì cũng dùng nguyên lý tương tự để lập trình macro cho mach 3, hoặc đưa hẳn ra plc ngoài, sau đó liên kết với chương trình gia công phù hợp với in out thôi.
> Kiến thức cơ khí em kém lắm, nên từ bài post của bác Nhật Sơn là em đã không hiểu phải chế được bộ đó để làm gì.


trường hợp 1 nếu chỉ còn dog cơ thì mình giải quyết sao?
trường hợp 2, nếu motor kéo trục chính qua dây đai v

----------


## spkt2004

> trường hợp 1 nếu chỉ còn dog cơ thì mình giải quyết sao?
> trường hợp 2, nếu motor kéo trục chính qua dây đai v


Đúng rồi bác, 2 trường hợp này thì chắc chỉ có cách làm theo bác thôi. Thực ra lúc đầu em không hiểu cách thay tool vì chưa đứng máy phay cnc bao giờ, sau khi nghe bác CKD nói thì em đã ngộ ra rồi.

----------


## nhatson

1 tiến triển nhỏ, đã holding vị trí khi motor dừng

----------

QuyND

----------


## cooklook

Tôi tìm thấy trang web nơi bạn đang bán biến tần cho bạn. Sử dụng Google để tìm kiếm allicdata

----------


## AT007

Chào anh Nhat son và các anh em,

Tôi cũng "đang" chế tạo biến tần và cũng muốn gởi các chia sẻ lên diễn đàn này. Nhưng vào đây, đã thấy chủ đề này rồi nên không biết là viết tiếp theo trong chủ đề đã mở này hay là tạo 1 tiêu đề riêng, xin anh Nhat son và các anh em tư vấn.

Xin cám ơn!

----------


## CKD

Hì hì. Cái này tuỳ bạn thôi.
Tiếp tục chủ đề hoặc tạo chủ đề mới đều Ok hết mà

----------

AT007

----------


## AT007

> Hì hì. Cái này tuỳ bạn thôi.
> Tiếp tục chủ đề hoặc tạo chủ đề mới đều Ok hết mà


Cám ơn bạn,
Tôi sẽ tạo chủ đề mới với tên: Chế tạo biến tần – Made in Viet Nam.
Mời các anh chị em vào theo dõi, góp ý, truy vấn, phản biện và kể cả ném đá.
Mọi đóng góp ý kiến của các bạn sẽ là động lực rất lớn cho tôi hoàn thành dự ớn !.

Xin chân thành cảm ơn !.

----------

